# Kent County archery permits



## KayakDuckHunter (Feb 1, 2016)

Has anyone else been selected for an archery permit in the county parks? I got the area near Lowell, pretty pumped about it.


----------



## barrett (Jun 30, 2014)

Nopeeee, maybe I will just show up to the park at the pre hunt meeting and tell them I am KayakDuckHunter though


----------



## SVbowhunter80 (Nov 13, 2012)

How many parks do they open up to archery hunting ? I couldn't find much info online.


----------



## KayakDuckHunter (Feb 1, 2016)

Only three, one near Lowell, one in Cedar Springs, and another near Caledonia. Ottawa Co. has three properties as well that are hunt by permit only. I found all this information on the county parks websites.


----------



## SVbowhunter80 (Nov 13, 2012)

KayakDuckHunter said:


> Only three, one near Lowell, one in Cedar Springs, and another near Caledonia. Ottawa Co. has three properties as well that are hunt by permit only. I found all this information on the county parks websites.


I knew about Ottawa county having the permit only parks and other open space land open to hunting. But n ever heard anything about kent county til seeing your post. Thanks for the info. Good luck hunting!


----------

